# Japan Trip 2012



## JBroida

Our Annual Japan Trip




 
When Sara and I first started Japanese Knife Imports, we decided that every year we would head back to Japan to spend time with the craftsmen we work with- working on new projects, training and learning about sharpening and blacksmithing, traveling to new areas and meeting new craftsmen, and so on. Because we work directly with most of the craftsmen we deal with, this personal connection is a very important part of our business. This trip also gives us an opportunity to improve our skills in sharpening and our understanding of knives (through the study of blacksmithing, handle making, saya making, etc.).

This year we will be traveling to Japan from September 19th 2012 to October 20th 2012. During this time, our store will be closed and we will not be shipping out orders. However, you are more than welcome to place orders through our website during this time. All orders placed during this time will be shipped out when we return from Japan (most likely on October 22nd 2012 the first weekday after we return). Orders placed before 3pm PDT on September 18th 2012 will be shipped out before we leave for Japan.

While in Japan, we will be traveling to various cities and meeting with a number of craftsmen. We will do our best to post updates to our blog, facebook, twitter, instagram, and whatever else we can. You can find our blog at blog.japaneseknifeimports.com , follow us on twitter @JKnifeImports, or search us out on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports .

If you need to reach us at japan, we will be checking e-mails regularly (though our response may be a bit delayed). Please send e-mails to either [email protected] or [email protected] . You can also reach us via skype (username- JBroida) or by calling (310)594-7802 (our skype number). We will also do our best to check voicemail at the store whenever possible.

Thank you so much for your patience and understanding see you guys when we get back. I promise to take lots of pictures and video again this year.

-Jon and Sara


----------



## markenki

Have fun guys! Eat some good food!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Have a great trip!


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Don't forget the omiyage!


----------



## [email protected]

... I just noticed that Jon actually puts serious posts here. I only put food and other random stuff  Don't get me wrong though - I'm the serious one @ JKI in real life.


----------



## maxim

Have a nice trip you two  I wished i could make it in one of your visets in Japan 
I will go again next year


----------



## Cutty Sharp

[email protected] said:


> ... I just noticed that Jon actually puts serious posts here. I only put food and other random stuff  Don't get me wrong though - I'm the serious one @ JKI in real life.



Jon's are very short though. You can beat him by telling us more.


----------



## [email protected]

Cutty Sharp said:


> Jon's are very short though. You can beat him by telling us more.



:goodpost: i have to be very careful though... he finds misspelling and other things in my writing to make fun of me as much as he can


----------



## Cutty Sharp

[email protected] said:


> :goodpost: i have to be very careful though... he finds misspelling and other things in my writing to make fun of me as much as he can



Nah... I'll bet that is just your own neurosis. Japanese are too worried about such things and it can hold them back with languages a bit. I make typos myself, and haven't you seen some of the bad grammar by other members here? A disgrace! :lol2: ... Meanwhile, you can tell Jon - directly from me, for I am a teacher - that his capitalisation and punctuation often leaves a little to be desired. :joec:


----------



## JBroida

Just posted some cool pictures of the trip in this gallery on facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151098397573860.453587.369479678859&type=1

thought you guys might enjoy


----------



## JBroida

here are some of the pictures...


----------



## Eamon Burke

He does three at once without a clamp?? What a beast!


----------



## [email protected]

Our somewhat "formal" attire in Japan. Weather didn't really cooperate.... it was mushiatsui


----------



## mhlee

It must have really been mushiatsui. Jon is drinking Pocari Sweat!


----------



## heirkb

Are those part of a new line you'll be carrying?


----------



## JBroida

heirkb said:


> Are those part of a new line you'll be carrying?



i'm sure you know well by this point that we are always working on new things... some work out well and other do not, so we just have to test and see. Thats my favorite part of the job anyways


----------



## JBroida

[video=youtube;09Ha0lCdIVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09Ha0lCdIVE[/video]


----------



## JBroida

there are a ton of new photos and videos on our facebook, twitter, and youtube pages... click the links in my signature line to check them all out. More to come later...

[video=youtube;wf-YhQQWIV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-YhQQWIV8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## JBroida

Just to prove we're still working hard on the knife stuff... 

[video=youtube;lsqkwE44r24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsqkwE44r24[/video]


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Wow, that was somewhat convincing as an endorsement of Sakai. But 'beautiful'? Well, the sunset was, and there's lots of history behind the place too, but beautiful might be a bit strong. I liked it because it was kind of non-descript, but the origin of so many fine blades, which gave a treasure-hunt kind of feel to it. Be honest, Jon, you're not so in love with the Sakai view. It's more like that warm sunny glow is reflecting the anticipation and blade-love within.


----------



## heirkb

JBroida said:


> i'm sure you know well by this point that we are always working on new things... some work out well and other do not, so we just have to test and see. Thats my favorite part of the job anyways



Good point...can't wait to see what you come up with. I might actually have some real money by the time you're back, but we'll see.

Just to add, I don't know...I wouldn't mind visiting some of those kofun. It's pretty bada** to have those in the middle of huge cities.


----------



## pitonboy

Jon, what would the horizontal grinding wheel be made of? Do they have one very coarse one or a series of finer grits?


----------



## JBroida

[video=youtube;fxng-UTi09E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxng-UTi09E[/video]


----------



## JBroida

pitonboy said:


> Jon, what would the horizontal grinding wheel be made of? Do they have one very coarse one or a series of finer grits?



just the same as the smaller sharpening stones we often use, there are many different types. The main difference is that they all need to be ok in higher speed operation. There are a number of grits and some people have multiple wheels set up, while others change wheels. Some people only use one grit and finish on other machines/stones. Its a lot of personal preference/how they were trained.


----------



## JBroida




----------



## markenki

Welcome back!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Welcome back you two.

Pictures, videos, etc. please.


----------



## JBroida

working on it... still at the store getting ready to re-open tomorrow if that gives you an idea of how busy we are


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

JBroida said:


> working on it... still at the store getting ready to re-open tomorrow if that gives you an idea of how busy we are



Well, stop messing around on the forum and get back to work!

I'm sure Sara will be wrapping away for some time...

Welcome back, Jon.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Welcome back, it isn't the same around here without you 2 .


----------



## chinacats

Welcome back, you've both been missed!


----------



## Tatsuya

&#12362;&#12363;&#12360;&#12426;


----------



## obtuse

welcome back!


----------



## mpukas

Welcome back Jon & Sara. Glad to see you made it home safely. Can't wait to see what you got to show off!!!


----------



## chuck239

Welcome back. I'm going to come bother you I mean welcome you home Tuesday or Wednesday.

-Chuck


----------



## TamanegiKin

Welcome back! I gotta come by soon to nab a 6k


----------



## JBroida

new video... one of the final touches on the gesshin uraku knives... the engraving
[video=youtube;Af906s3Ya8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af906s3Ya8E[/video]


----------



## schanop

Your hands  ?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

No way are those Jon's hands. If they were, they'd be a lot hairier!:razz:

Good idea for a video, I think. Great to see things like this in part because it shows the connections you have to the makers, your experience working with them, and the resultant knowledge you must get. Other vendors tend not to do it this way.


----------



## [email protected]

thank you guys  ! we are back and the store is open too... It was really nice to see our friends again  As some of our friends who stopped by at the store can testify, we have a lot of candies from Japan too... Stop by and say before all of them are out! (And of course to see a lot of other things we brought back with us from Japan)


----------



## JBroida

Another video from our 2012 Japan Trip... Gesshin Ittetsu 

[video=youtube;LCSRu4frCOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LCSRu4frCOg[/video]


----------



## markenki

Very cool. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## JBroida

A cool cold forging video from the trip

[video=youtube;_43cBLGIIJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_43cBLGIIJ0[/video]


----------



## JBroida

second video for the day... forgewelding hagane and jigane

hope you like the video.

[video=youtube;__lqSYXhTjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=__lqSYXhTjU[/video]


----------

